# sigh



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

my gold gourami has had a sore under his eye for a month it wont go away even with melafix and its spreading to his eye AND because of my parents intellegence problem i cant get the stuff i need to cure him any ideas on what to do about it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess you could try swabbing the wound with something


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL intellegence problem... same thing right over here!

well I dunno... I would give it a quarantine tank and add some salt... accordingly.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

crap..i came down and found him dead...i suppose thats what happens when you cant get the meds


----------

